# gros bisou / bibi



## Mariculi

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai un ami français qui m'a dit une fois "Je te fais un gros bisou" et une autre fois "J'ai envie de te revoir". Ça veux dire quelque chose ou c'est très courant? Je ne sais pas...
Merci!


----------



## totor

Et toi? Qu'est-ce que tu en penses?


----------



## Mariculi

Moi, je ne sais pas...si un espagnol dit ça...il y a de possibilités...mais je ne sais pas si un français le dit...Vous pouvez m'aider?


----------



## Paquita

Mariculi said:


> Moi, je ne sais pas...si un espagnol dit ça...il y a de possibilités...mais je ne sais pas si un français le dit...Vous pouvez m'aider?


 
¿ Crees que hay mucha diferencia entre francés y español en este caso?
El tono y la cara que puso al decírtelo deberían habértelo aclarado, ¿no ?


----------



## cilou0904

Buenas Mariculi,

Por si te ayuda:
Un gros bisou= un besazo
J'ai envie de te revoir = tengo ganas de volver a verte


----------



## Mariculi

No sé, es que como dicen que los franceses y los españoles somos muy diferentes... A mí si me dice eso un español..me lo creo. Pero dicen que ellos son mucho más abiertos para esas cosas...no sé si se lo dice a todas sus amigas! ¿Qué pensáis?


----------



## cilou0904

yo díría que "un gros bisou" es muy común, se puede decir a cualquiera, a sus amigas, o incluso amigos/familia.
En cambio si ha dicho "j'ai envie de te revoir", es que realmente te echa de menos y quiere volver a verte...


----------



## Mariculi

C'est vrai? Bon, ça donne courage... Merci!


----------



## kartofen

Nueva pregunta
​
Hola,
me podriais ayudar con la traduccion exacta de _Gros bisous tout plein

_Muchas Gracias!!


----------



## kartofen

Ah, se me olvidaba, es para la despedida final de un e-mail.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

- Un montón de besazos.
- Besotes a mogollón.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Domtom

Otra:

_Mil besazos_.

Salud


----------



## Niklas94

Nueva  pregunta
​ 
Hola, buenas noches a todos.

Tengo una pequeña duda que el diccionario wordreference no me ha podido aclarar. Según él, _bibi_ quiere decir _menda_, pero no lo veo sentido.
*je te fait de gros bibi*
El contexto es simplemente una despedida a través de un sms entre un amigo y una amiga.

Por ello, pido a los franceses del foro que me ayuden a averiguar su significado 

Saludos y gracias de antemano.


----------



## swift

Buenas noches Niklas. Te doy la bienvenida al foro. Espero que disfrutes compartiendo conocimientos con nosotros .

En efecto, el menda nada tiene que ver en este caso. Se trata más bien de "bisous": besitos.

En tu frase: muchos besitos.

Bonne continuation !


swift


----------



## Niklas94

Muchas gracias, te agradezco la rapidez con la que has contestado


----------



## Paquita

Sólo para rectificar la ortografía:

- en primera persona : je te fai*s*
- si es un beso = *un* gros bib*i*
- si son varios = *de* gros bibi*s*


----------



## Itziar25

Nueva  pregunta
​ 
Bonjour pour tout le monde! 

Je ne comprends pas la signification de ces mots:

Plein de gros

Je sais que plein signifie "lleno" et gros "gordo" mais je ne comprends pas la signification de ces mots ensembles. 

Merci beaucoup,


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenos días:

Así, sin frase ni contexto, es imposible contestarte con certeza.

Podría ser, por ejemplo, un montón de gordos/lleno de gordos...

¿Dónde has encontrado la expresión?


----------



## Itziar25

Perdón, no lo he aclarado bien. 
Esta es la frase completa:

JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE MISS....... PLEIN DE GROS BISOUS MA BELLE !

Lo he encontrado en el tablón de una amiga francesa a la que le han felicitado, no sé si es una expresión hecha ni qué significa. Así como yo la entiendo suena despectiva, pero no creo ¿?

Un saludo y gracias,


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Hola de nuevo:



No es nada despectivo. Es alguien que  quiere mucho a tu amiga y le manda un montón de /muchos besazos.


----------



## Itziar25

Ah, ya lo entiendo. Que "gros" se refiere a "besos gordos"

Gracias, 

¿Y qué significa Bibi?


----------



## Itziar25

He visto el foro. Gracias por la aclaración. Un saludo,


----------

